# What about us NON cabled S1 owners??



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Is this a good place to ask what will happen to all of us S1 owners who will be unable to get a new Virgin Tivo as we're not cabled??

What can we do to persuade Virgin to continue delivering our guide date

Thanks

Phil G


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I expect TiVo/Tribune to be providing the data, not Virgin
Tribune supplies the data to TiVos wordwide, not just the UK.

Thats necessary because Tivo needs all the extra metadata (actors, unique episode ids, first air date) that guide data from the cable company often won't provide.

In the UK, Sky only ever did phone support/account setup & queries (and advertising!),
no doubt VM will take over that.

From that POV the S1 guide data is safer, as Tivo will have much more reason to continue paying tribune to produce UK guide data for the VM box.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Let's hope so

I'd even be willing to restart my £10 per month 

Life without Tivo just doesn't bear thinking about

Phil G


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

I'd also speculate that the UK guide data is now much safer.

Over the last few months for example I've noticed an improvement in data quality, with data on actors being added to UK produced shows (e.g. EastEnders) where previously this information was only populated for US shows or UK shows that were also shown in the US (e.g. Dcotor Who).


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think you'll find data quality will improve for channels which are available on the new Virgin TiVo.

Data for other channels may be a different matter.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I did try to find an electronic contact at Virgin Media, but the only way to "get support" (even of the pre-sales variety) is if you are an existing Virgin Media customer 

There IS a phone number, but to be honest, I wouldn't have the patience to explain what I'm after to a call centre 

I'll just have to resort to "wait and see"


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

PhilG said:


> There IS a phone number, but to be honest, I wouldn't have the patience to explain what I'm after to a call centre


What _are_ you after? Assurance re support of S1 units I assume? Not sure if I can help out, but I can try


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

cwaring said:


> What _are_ you after? Assurance re support of S1 units I assume? Not sure if I can help out, but I can try


Just some statement of continuance (or otherwise) of guide data would be nice

And if it's a "NO" then someone can get cracking on an alternative

I'd prefer some warning (if we can get it) rather than the guide data feed suddenly disappearing!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Reassurance would be nice but I'm not really expecting it. 

If Tivo/Virgin ditch the existing series 1 listings without a non cable alternative then I will almost certainly jump ship to a MS Media Centre and I'd ditch my Virgin ADSL connection. I wouldn't be surprised but I would be disappointed.

The cost/benefit for keeping &#163;10 a month customers without cable is probably not worth the trouble of implementing the collection systems unless they can easily be added to an existing payment system or (ho ho) the Sky/Tivo system is being migrated to Virgin in the back of a van.
There is clearly no financial reason to keep lifetime subs active.

If it's trivial or low cost then I would hope Virgin/Tivo would continue to provide listings as a PR win - even if they 'gave' lifetime status to currently subscribed monthly boxes to cut the cost of the migration. 

AFAIK Tivo are still providing service for US lifetime S1 units. My guess the cost of running S1 listings falls on Tivo (they have the servers to run) not Virgin and it would be up to them to decide if it was worth the cost to keep it running until HD & wear and tear mean all S1 units die.

I'm not expecting anything but to wait and see.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if this is of any significance to the continuation of S1 data?


----------

